# SD Card reader

## pmatos

Hi 

For the first time I am trying to configure a SD card reader that came with my DELL desktop PC. I can't seem to find it in LSPCI so that I can search for a place explaining how to configure it. Any which one it is?

```
00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation 82945G/GZ/P/PL Memory Controller Hub

00:01.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82945G/GZ/P/PL PCI Express Root Port

00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) High Definition Audio Controller (rev 01)

00:1c.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) PCI Express Port 1 (rev 01)

00:1c.4 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801GR/GH/GHM (ICH7 Family) PCI Express Port 5 (rev 01)

00:1c.5 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801GR/GH/GHM (ICH7 Family) PCI Express Port 6 (rev 01)

00:1d.0 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB UHCI Controller #1 (rev 01)

00:1d.1 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB UHCI Controller #2 (rev 01)

00:1d.2 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB UHCI Controller #3 (rev 01)

00:1d.3 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB UHCI Controller #4 (rev 01)

00:1d.7 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB2 EHCI Controller (rev 01)

00:1e.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801 PCI Bridge (rev e1)

00:1f.0 ISA bridge: Intel Corporation 82801GH (ICH7DH) LPC Interface Bridge (rev 01)

00:1f.1 IDE interface: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) IDE Controller (rev 01)

00:1f.2 RAID bus controller: Intel Corporation 82801GR/GH (ICH7 Family) SATA RAID Controller (rev 01)

00:1f.3 SMBus: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) SMBus Controller (rev 01)

01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation G72 [GeForce 7300 LE] (rev a1)

04:00.0 Ethernet controller: Intel Corporation 82573L Gigabit Ethernet Controller (rev 01)

05:04.0 Multimedia video controller: Internext Compression Inc iTVC16 (CX23416) MPEG-2 Encoder (rev 01)

05:05.0 Communication controller: Conexant Systems, Inc. HSF 56k Data/Fax Modem
```

And no, it doesn't seem to work out of the box.  :Sad: 

Cheers,

Paulo Matos

----------

## geenux

I have a SD card reader, which is fully handeld by the kernel.

I got it working with this doc.

I hope it will help.

----------

## rtomek

The post before me has info.  Plus it shouldn't show up in lspci because if it's in a desktop, it's probably usb, so check lsusb for the device.

----------

## poly_poly-man

it's either USB mass storage or standard SD card - since it's a desktop, probably the former. Simply make sure usb mass storage is enabled in-kernel and have fun.

----------

